# Multi core optimizer



## Gordon.C

Hello, 

I have googled this several times but with no real success. 

Can someone please recommend me some Multi core optimizer software built for 64bit architecutre OS? All are 32bit only which I found so far

thank you


----------



## Gareth

Are you using Vista x64? If so, then you will not need an optimizer, Windows can handle it itself.


----------



## Gordon.C

Yes I am. 

Really? I read a few times that Vista 64bit does not handle several cores too well so an optimizer shall be used to power up the system little bit.


----------



## elliot_c

I think vista does do a good job at handling multicore, most things I use have all the cores working although one can be 100% and the rest lower when using nero all my cores are maxed out when video converting. I was thinking about going 64bit still worried some programs may not work..


----------



## aviation_man

Sometimes Vista doesn't use all your cores. Same with w7. It happens with stock computer too, the manufacturers don't turn on all the cores..
Go to start > Run > type in "msconfig" > go to "boot" tab > select "advanced options > turn on your cores by selecting however many cores you have.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Yeah, IMO those "optimizers" are nothing more then a hoax. Just one more thing they want you to pay for.


----------



## diduknowthat

aviation_man said:


> Sometimes Vista doesn't use all your cores. Same with w7. It happens with stock computer too, the manufacturers don't turn on all the cores..
> Go to start > Run > type in "msconfig" > go to "boot" tab > select "advanced options > turn on your cores by selecting however many cores you have.



I'm pretty sure that only controls how many cores your computer uses when booting up...


----------



## Kornowski

diduknowthat said:


> I'm pretty sure that only controls how many cores your computer uses when booting up...



Yup, it does.

You'll have to enable all the cores in your BIOS if they aren't showing up.


----------



## aviation_man

Ok then he has more cores on bootup then


----------



## elliot_c

I think they are all enabled anyway by vista, myne are anyway! Year them programs are not good but I think as time goes on things will use multicore anyway, its annoying when u are doing things and waiting and can see only 1 core is 100%..


----------



## Mitch?

Optimizers won't do anything.
Alot of software's just simply written for one core still, or two. You can set affinity and such for program though in taskmgr.


----------



## Gordon.C

Thank you everyone for ideas...



elliot_c said:


> I think vista does do a good job at handling multicore, most things I use have all the cores working although one can be 100% and the rest lower when using nero all my cores are maxed out when video converting. I was thinking about going 64bit still worried some programs may not work..



I am with Vista 64bit SP 2 and have almost no problems running any apps. Even those programmed myself for Win32, I always get everything to run so you dont worry there I guess.


----------

